

HN Meetups in Edinburgh anyone? - klaut

I just read about another HN meetup down in London and was wondering how many of you based here in Scotland would like to attend one but traveling to London during the week is just too far?
What do you guys think? Are there enough of us to organise one in Edinburgh?
======
daleharvey
Hey Klaut

We have quite an active community in edinburgh, most of it is organised around
<http://techmeetup.co.uk/> techmeetups are once a month in edinburgh, glasgow
and aberdeen (not this month in glasgow). There are various meetups that
happen around other times as well, lean startups, functional programmers, etc,
most of this can (or will soon) be found on the techmeetup site, also checkout
<http://startupcafe.co.uk> as well.

on hackernewsusers it mentions you are from dundee, this month there was
someone offering a lift from dundee to the edinburgh meetup, I dont know if he
wil be doing it every month but theres a chance of a lift. There has been
interest in starting a dundee techmeetup as well.

Hope thats helpful, you can catch me @daleharvey or emails in my profile, any
questions you have would be useful, the techmeetup site is currently a large
work in progress and its good to hear what information people want to find.

